# Need some help on apartment location



## kristiandkurt (Feb 16, 2010)

How is the area around Road 152 in Maadi? We are getting photos of apartments from our agent and it's hard to tell what the neighborhood is like. So I thought I would ask the experts. From the map it looks close to the metro, BCA etc...

What are your thoughts on the area?

Thanks


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

kristiandkurt said:


> How is the area around Road 152 in Maadi? We are getting photos of apartments from our agent and it's hard to tell what the neighborhood is like. So I thought I would ask the experts. From the map it looks close to the metro, BCA etc...
> 
> What are your thoughts on the area?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I am not the Cairo expert, but have been a few times to Maadi. I don't know this road in particular, but as a general rule Maadi is a nice place to live. I don't know names, but been to a fair few parts and there aren't any I don't like. I stayed in the Cairotel Hotel on my first visit to Cairo and it felt very homely around (well, as much as you can feel in Cairo anyway, lol).

Others may be able to put some more detailed views in the matter for you.

Good luck with the move


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Some parts of Maadi are nicer than others. Maadi Sarayat, is the best, with the most trees, best developed, and lowest density. But it depends what you want, for example in Maddi corniche area you can get a direct view overlooking the Nile. 

That said, there is a WIDE range in quality from one apartment/building to another. Some are in good condition, others haven't been updated in decades. There are no building standards here. An apartment may look perfect in a photo, but in reality it could be right next door to a building site. 

There is alot available in Maadi right now, but it is almost impossible to determine if something is nice just by a photo (especially if you have never been here). Things to look out for include, traffic noise (and train noise!), proximity to neighbors, condition of building, direction the building faces (some apartments don't get any sun!). I have also recently learned that some parts of Maadi are better when it come to reliability of electricity. Be sure to meet the landlord. Most landlords are terrible, while a few are actually OK and are willing to go out of their way to keep you happy.

Negotiate hard. There is a high vacancy rate here at the moment, you should be able to chop around 30% off the asking rent and get extras thrown in (appliances, air conditioners ect...)

We looked at over 40 apartments before deciding on one! Good luck.


----------

